
Facebook adds @mentions to status updates. - mgcreed
http://thenextweb.com/2009/09/10/breaking-facebook-adds-mentions-status-updates/
======
MicahWedemeyer
Facebook kills Twitter, and now RSS can rest in peace, knowing that its murder
has been avenged.

<http://www.techcrunchit.com/2009/05/05/rest-in-peace-rss/>

</sarcasm>

~~~
joubert
But Twitter is for _public_ verbal diarrhea , FB is for shouting amongst your
_friends / acquaintances_.

~~~
Zev
You can mark your account as _private_ on Twitter, if you like.

~~~
chadgeidel
But you can't do the opposite... I believe this is the point the GP was
making.

~~~
Skeuomorph
Sure you can. Set status permission to "Everyone". Facebook introduced the
feature here:

<http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=98499677130>

------
jonknee
I've long wondered why twitter doesn't do an auto complete for @mentions.
Usernames are often hard to remember which makes the updates tedious to
create. Nice work on FaceBook's part.

~~~
jlintz
I'm pretty positive when it first started out it did. I'm sure it was too much
stress on their already crippled infrastructure and the feature was disabled

~~~
jeremyawon
every render of a users homepage has a list of "following" names, so the
client shouldn't need to go to the server for auto-completion?

------
msluyter
I've almost entirely moved to using Facebook status updates instead of Twitter
anyway. Allowing photos and auto-previewed links and being able directly see
responses seems much nicer to me.

------
gehant
Facebook is copying Twitter's syntax...if anything it shows that Facebook is
playing catch-up.

Twitter's advantage is still very distinct: public, compact thought streams
that can be easily sliced and diced.

So why is Twitter in trouble? Facebook has semi-public, disparate data that is
difficult to parse

~~~
madebylaw
Twitter is in trouble because a website with more features (photo albums,
apps, blah blah) and a larger community has been consistently adding all of
twitter's 'killer' features to their own site. Question: What's to stop
facebook from adding public status updates or any other distinct twitter
feature? Answer: nothing.

~~~
gehant
_What's to stop facebook..._

Their users - they expect privacy. Facebook, like its predecessors, is a
walled garden.

------
mgrouchy
well that is a clear shot across the bow of twitter. I wonder if twitter has
any response for this?

~~~
notaddicted
They could add an extened profile page, photo album storage tagging and
sharing, an event RSVP system, and then get all my friends to sign up.

I don't think that will happen.

------
unalone
Anybody else not seeing this yet? I'm wondering if it's not fully rolled-out
or if I'm just doing it wrong.

~~~
arjunb
yeah, we're rolling it out over the next few weeks.

~~~
unalone
Oh, sweet! A Facebook person on HN! I thought y'all were super-secretive.

I'm a huge fan.

------
tocomment
This isn't working for me. Why do I never get the cool facebook features :-(

------
chanux
Everyone wants to be twitter.

